# Small Gn15 car



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm planning a small industrial Gn15 layout project and built my first car, a small flat:










Here's the bottom, you can see it started off as a paper mache box lid:










Ttoal cost was around $3. I plan on building a variety of other small industrial cars using found objects.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat Chris. I am planning the same thing this winter. I have a b-mann On30 side rod and some of Steve Bennett's kits here to get started. My LHS stocks Peco On30 track too. 
I also have a good supply of fishing weights.  

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang that would work great in On30 as well. thanks for the tip!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Pretty neat; nice idea too. 

Is it some sort of lid to something? Also, does Gn15 use 32mm track; pretty sure it does if 1/12 scale.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it's a paper mache box (on sale at the local crafts store for a buck) - I cut out the bottom for this car and will use the top for another.

Gn15 uses 16.5 mm track (HO or On30) - it's really NARROW gauge! My winter project layout will fit on a 2 by 4 foot piece of plywood.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice, hope you don't mind me borrowing your idea. I've done something similar with cans (sardines), but I like the way you did the wheels. They appear ideal for tight radii. Mine bind somewhat.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice car Chris! This narrow gauge stuff is real fun. Using found objects to build the models gives it some extra charm!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I meant to ask how the axles are held. Is that metal screw on dealy have a curly under which the axles are attached? If so, did you bend it?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave - not sure I understand your question, but here goes. The clips are screwed into small scraps of wood glued to the paper mache lid. The axles rest in the space of the clip where a cable or wire would normally be. Does that make sense?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Charming little car. Pop rivet posts for rooster connects? 
What kind of loco are you going for? Diesel, battery, electric or steam? 
I'm a little surprised that MLS doesn't have a Gn15 forum. After all, it is still large scale. 
Chris


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a real charmer, Chris. Great plan, too.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm making another similar car with deckplate and metal bulkheads for a more modern look. 

The couplers are planned to be link and pin, tho I may need drawbars/rooster poles for the tight curves I'm planning. Locomotion will be provided by a Brookville and a scratchbuilt Schoma. I'm also building a De Winton-esque quarry steamer - more fun future projects. 

Chris - I saw your steam punk layout on Carl A's site - wonderful!


----------

